# Taking my Mark IV to the max.



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Ruger Mark IV 22/45 Lite with Volquartsen LLV 6 barrel, C-More sight, VQ internals, Tandemkross Vicory Trigger, Halo Charging handle. StonerCNC Grips.


----------

